# Eclipse Start-Problem



## adil404 (9. Jul 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite bei der Entwicklung in einer Web Applikation mit Eclipse 3.2 und als ich jetzt Eclipse starten möchte, kann der Eclipse nicht gestartet werden und ich kriege diese Meldung in einer log-Datei:

!SESSION 2007-07-09 13:22:44.955 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=M20060921-0945
java.version=1.6.0-oem
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2007-07-09 13:22:45.689
!MESSAGE Startup error
!STACK 1
java.lang.NumberFormatException: For input string: ""
	at java.lang.NumberFormatException.forInputString(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Integer.parseInt(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Integer.parseInt(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.storagemanager.StorageManager.updateTable(StorageManager.java:511)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.storagemanager.StorageManager.open(StorageManager.java:701)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.BaseStorage.initFileManager(BaseStorage.java:160)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.BaseStorage.initialize(BaseStorage.java:137)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.BaseAdaptor.initializeStorage(BaseAdaptor.java:124)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.initialize(Framework.java:138)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.<init>(Framework.java:112)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.OSGi.createFramework(OSGi.java:90)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.OSGi.<init>(OSGi.java:31)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.startup(EclipseStarter.java:286)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:173)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:336)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:280)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:977)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:952)
!SESSION Mon Jul 09 13:22:45 CEST 2007 -----------------------------------------
!ENTRY org.eclipse.core.launcher 4 0 2007-07-09 13:22:45.720
!MESSAGE Exception launching the Eclipse Platform:
!STACK
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:186)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:336)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:280)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:977)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:952)



Kann mir bitte jemanden helfen, Eclipse wieder zum Starten bringen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Adil


----------



## orribl (9. Jul 2007)

Hi,

versuch doch mal die {ECLIPSE_ROOT}/configuration/.settings/org.eclipse.ui.ide.prefs um und versuche nochmal zu starten... 
Wenn das nicht hilft vielleicht mal den .metadata-Ordner im Workspace-Verzeichniss loeschen, dann muesstest du aber deine ganzen Projekte wieder neu importieren....

Viel Glueck


----------



## adil404 (9. Jul 2007)

Hi,

Danke dir für deine Hilfe, ich hab versucht den Parameter RECENT_WORKSPACES in der org.eclipse.ui.ide.prefs Datei zu ändern bzw. zu löschen, aber ich kriege immernoch den selben Fehler und der Eclipse kann überhaupt nicht starten, dass ich den Workspace-Pfad ändern kann!!!

Hast du noch andere Lösungsvorschläge?

Danke nochmal

Adil


----------



## priitsch (18. Jul 2007)

Hallo Adil,

bin auf das gleiche Problem gestossen. Konnte es mit folgenden Einstellungen in der Run Configuration beheben:
- Main Tab: Checkbox "Clear workspace data before launching" setzen
- Configuration Tab: Checkbox "Clear the configuration area before launching" setzen

priitsch


----------



## dinjl (3. Aug 2007)

Hi, 

hatte den gleichen Fehler:

java.lang.NullPointerException
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:186)

Bei mir war die Lösung des Problems recht einfach. Scheinbar hat Eclipse etwas gegen "ausgefallene" Pfadnamen (hatte ein Ausrufezeichen und Leerzeichen im Ordnernamen enthalten). Nachdem ich diesen umbenannt hatte war der Fehler verschwunden.


----------



## Wuffet (13. Aug 2007)

Ich hatte die gleiche Fehlermeldung; auch bei mir war der Workspace-Name schuld. Ursprünglicher Name: D:\@workspac Mit D:\workpace hat es funktioniert. DANKE


----------

